# Melb-Mornington Fri 13/10 & PPB North Sunday 15/10



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A coupla trips here, because that's what the paddlers want and _"akff always delivers the fishy livers!!" _

Friday - If anyone else is interested in riding Scott's snappy coat tails he's kindly playing tour guide for us northern tourists around Mornington tommorrow. Start is 4.45 am (gotta hate this time of year just before daylight savings kicks in).

Sunday - Destination is up for grabs, but I'm thinking a Chelsea bash. I think Kevin's back by then, so may be our general to organise us rabble. I guess we can refine this one closer to Sunday.

Any interest? :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Who in their right mind gets up in time for a 445 fish in mornington? Lets see, it'll take 45mins to 1hour to get down there from Melbourne (3.45) , allow 1/2 hour to set up (3.15). Also need to leave 1/2 hr to get up and load the car (2.45, say 2.30 to be safe). I actually have the day off tomorrow and I'm feeling desperate - so, could be tempted. Its still early and I might come to my senses by this afternoon - will let you know.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll struggle to do Friday, but I wish I could :roll:

As for Sunday.....Chelsea would be great for me (2 mins from home), but the 'Round the Bay in a Day' cycling event is on Sunday - there are heaps of electronic signs about on Nepean Hwy suggesting to 'Seek alternate route' on Sunday.

I'll try and find out some more about exactly what roads will be closed, and when.

http://www.bv.com.au/great-rides/20005/

Good luck on Friday gents, rumour has it there's an 80cm fish at Mornington who likes to eat plastic


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

What's off Chelsea and how deep?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

mentally/ spiritually im there fellas....Physically im still bloody land-locked. and its another 2 weeks before i can get my beast  
Nevermind -

Good luck out there


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scott, Kevin has done well in 16-20m well out off Chelsea (4-5km), I think this area has a mixed rubble bottom and mud. I know a small reef in much closer (10-ish metres, 1-1.5km offshore), but it's a little early in the season. Give it a month or so and this whole area will go off for pinkies of an evening (not that you need any help in that department  )


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Jason,

so will you be fishing Chelsea once the pinkies are on the bite???

Tony


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh yes......most calm nights I'll be aiming to get out for a few hours


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds good... 8)


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,
You're a BAD man! :twisted: 
Tempting me like that is not nice while I'm sitting at work thinking about Scott's 80cm almost snapper.
Sat am forecast looks to have improved with 5-10kt winds predicted for the morning.
Anyone up for that?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, pick me!


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

i'd be up for some sat morn action too. The other days I'll probably have to miss. I wouldn't mind trying a reef thats in 8-9m, 200m or so out from the green marker at the top of the marine park. However, im easy on location


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i dunno Rod, 
squiddy hows the misses looking for a fish on sat morn  , surely she must be tired afetr running last weekend... probably no intrest in fishing sat morn :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Tony, she's got a session with her personal trainer Saturday morning......the Venturer is yours if you want it :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

oh yes please :lol: :lol: :lol: , much appreciated - i'll have to send that personal trainer a slab mate.

Rod, if squiddy is up for it you can count me in on that sat morn session.

you bloody beauty 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm off to sunny Canberra to have lunch with Redphoenix so I'm a no go.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Have fun in Canberra Milt, we will miss you 

Tony (and others), Saturday morning looks like a goer at this stage, an early start is in order I reckon, who's up for a 5:30 launch? :shock:

Saturday 
West to northwesterly wind of 5 to 10 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots during the morning, then tending west to southwesterly at 15 to 25 knots during the afternoon. Waves to half a metre, rising 1 to 1.5 metres during the day.

Sunday 
West to southwest wind of 15 to 20 knots tending southerly at similar strength. Waves to 1 metre.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Squiddy-a-mango...I'll see how I go for a back to back aswell.

RodL, your spot on I am a bad man....but you'll get your chance to help me mend my ways when I ring ya upon getting up to leave for Mornington tommorrow morning. I'll bet that's a mobile that'll be turned off tonight.

PhillipL, sorry mate I left location out but it'll be Sunnyside Beach Car Park off Sunnyside Rd just north of Mornington if ya do make it. I'm planning on getting up half an hour before I go to bed :roll:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee you can't half tell snapper season is just starting. 

Milt, what are you doing booking trips to Canberra :roll:

I'm in for Saturday morning. Are we doing Ricketts or chasing the big ones down at Mornington.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't wait up for me at Mornington.

I'll probably be in for Saturday as well


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I think to help Mushi out, and be central, we should launch from BYC again. Good access and you can go lef or right.
Any objections?
Now the time...Geez Squidder, 5:30 is almost Friday still...ok then, if we have to. It's got to be better than 4:30 tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Grant you're not the only one upset with me heading north to Canberra. A 30th b'day is the occasion!!! Jason I was kinda hoping to catch up with you up there too :?

Here's hoping the snapper show a dramatic increase in number this weekend and next  :shock:

Good luck gents 8)

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Milt, I think I'll be Canberra based sooner rather than later :wink:

BYC sounds good, see y'all on the beach at 5:30


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Bummer, must catch up in early Jan then at Bermagui, to cheer you up!!! But on the other hand there's great fishing to be had on the South coast, just ask RED.

Milt,


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Bloody hell, just finished packing... 12.30am and its actually saturday now :roll: See you soon fellas


----------

